

Google concedes that technology is not free - lambtron
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/08/google_concedes_that_technolog.html

======
fpgeek
This article doesn't do anything other than describe how the current
incarnation of the US patent system is an incumbent-protection racket and
(weakly) attempt to justify that.

